# 19357 Incidental to other cpt



## hallm42 (Feb 15, 2013)

Aetna insurance is denying my claim, I billed a 19357-50, 19370-50 and 19328-50 and they are saying 19370 and 19328 are incidental to 19357.  

First off am I billing correctly and second, has anyone else had this and if so how did you appeal it?

Thank you
Margaret Hall


----------

